# Predict the Record for December - bircan WINS!



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wed 03 @ New Orleans *L* 
Thu 04 @ Dallas *L *
Sat 06 vs Utah *W *
Tue 09 vs Milwaukee *W* _(Current high score of 125)_
Wed 10 @ LA Lakers *L*
Fri 12 vs Orlando *W *
Mon 15 vs New York *W *
Thu 18 @ Portland *L *
Sat 20 vs Denver *W *
Thu 25 vs San Antonio *L *
Mon 29 @ Oklahoma City *W * 
Tue 30 @ Memphis *W 18-12 (7-5)*

Even though we might not be the same in scoring, choose a high score for the month as a potential tie breaker. Ties are stupid. No specific game. All you have to do is be the closest.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

6-6. High score will be 120.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

9-3 high score of 113


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

8-4 high score of 112


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

7-5

116


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

7-5, high score of 118


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

7-5, with a high score of 115.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

Copycats...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*



croco said:


> Copycats...


Pfft. It's obvious you mentally copied me before I could post it here.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*



Dissonance19 said:


> Pfft. It's obvious you mentally copied me before I could post it here.


How did you find out ?


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

lol, I felt most comfortable with 7-5  Of course, I rather we win some of the battles with NO, LAL and Utah. Also allowed some room for two of Dal/Portland/Orl/SA/Denver to win.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

Wed 03 @ New Orleans NBA TV - Loss
Thu 04 @ Dallas TNT - Win
Sat 06 vs Utah - Loss
Tue 09 vs Milwaukee - Win 
Wed 10 @ LA Lakers ESPN - Loss
Fri 12 vs Orlando 7:00pm - Win
Mon 15 vs New York 7:00pm NBA TV - Win
Thu 18 @ Portland 8:30pm TNT - Win
Sat 20 vs Denver 7:00pm - Win
Thu 25 vs San Antonio ABC - Loss
Mon 29 @ Oklahoma City - Win
Tue 30 @ Memphis - Win

8-4, high score of 121.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

pppppfffffftttttt. You guys have no faith that the Suns can beat a top tier team do you?


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*



IceMan23and3 said:


> pppppfffffftttttt. You guys have no faith that the Suns can beat a top tier team do you?


They can't beat mid-tier teams consistently, and I'm supposed to expect them to beat top tier ones? They have way too many turnovers and are still quite disjointed on offense that I think having them at 6-6 for the month is actually quite generous on my part >_>

Psssst Basel... I'm going for 2 in a row! Hehe ^_^


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

5-7 high score 109


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

Can I change my prediction I didn't know we would be trading for JRich


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

Lol, if I were you, I wouldn't want to change your prediction since I only see the Suns winning against either Oklahoma City or Memphis in the final four games. Forget about Denver and San Antonio.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

Nah I think we are going to take both Denver and San Antonio. **** them


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

Here's to that happening!

:sparta:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

Anyone find out who the closest person to the correct prediction is?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

Well, we're 4-4 with 4 games to go. 125 was the highest score. Everyone's alive, except Iceman.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

I'd say Kekai and I are closest when you consider the schedule.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

I think Basel is going to win. 8-4 with high score 121 beats out seuss, as I see us winning out the rest of the year.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

Basel and Seuss just got eliminated... MUAHAHAHA!! ^_^


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

Kekai sure knows how to jinx me.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

Its either gonna be Meir or Bircan. We aint gonna lose to the Thunder and Grizz. And my bad seuss, merry christmas


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*



bircan said:


> 7-5, high score of 118


We have a Weiner. 

Honorable mention to Diss and Croco


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

Still copycats...


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

BAAAAAH HUMBUG!! 

P.S. - Congrats Bircan! ^_^


----------

